# Cadillac STS V with the LS2 Vs the GTO



## crccobra (Jan 3, 2007)

Has anyone ran up against a Cadillac STS with the LS-2 with 6 speed or seen a comparison of it Vs the goat? Thanks, Case


----------



## tanktronic (Jul 7, 2006)

*Value*

If I ever do lose a race to an STS-V, it's because the $40,000 I saved is in the trunk.


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

Havent run against it but, i'd assume that the STS-V would be slightly slower off the line (weight) and then blow past the GTO around 40-50 mph and walk the rest of the way... probably take the quarter with a little more than a length. Better chance against the CTS-V. Mostly a drivers race though.

SPECS

STS-V 
HP: [email protected]
TQ: [email protected]
0-60: 5.1

1/4 around 13.35
------------------
CTS-V
HP: [email protected]
TQ: [email protected]
0-60: 4.6s

1/4mi around 13.40
------------------
GTO
HP:400 5200
TQ:395 4000
0-60 4.7s

1/4mi around 13.5


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

I still find it hard to think someone in a Cadillac would want to run


----------



## Castro (Mar 6, 2007)

ls2weber said:


> I still find it hard to think someone in a Cadillac would want to run


No way man, so many CTS-V drivers around here are younger guys, 25-30 yr old yuppies. Then again I was stuck behind an idiot on the highway this morning, driving a spotless black V... at 55mph. Older guy, I guess his mind was going.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I didn't think the STS-V had the LS-2 motor...do you mean the CTS-V???
Bill


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Guys, the CTS-V has the 6.0 LS2. The STS-V has the supercharged 4.4 Northstar V8 (quad overhead cams, 4 valves/cyl) 469HP/439 Ft.lb/torque. The CTS-V has a 6-speed T56 (like the goat), the STS-V has a 6 speed auto, no manual available.
-J


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Saw two STS-Vs on the road a couple of weeks ago. The first and only time I've seen them. Love them. They look great. Would like to get one for the wife, but she wants something smaller than the Jaguar XJ-R she's got now. With the performance of the STS and its 6-speed auto -- I'll put my dough it over a GTO.


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

As a couple others stated, it's the CTS-V with the LS2... The STS-V has a S/C Northstar.


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

The bonus of working at a cadillac store and dating the owners daughter I have driven both a cts-v and sts-v. Personally they both are unique cars. the sts i believe would be the strongest out of them. They have the power and just pull and pull. The northstar gives it the power off the line and then the high rpm kicks in the supercharger and that puts the lengths on people. as with a race between the goats and the v's I would have to say that my guess is that the sts would stay close off the line but then pull at the high range rpms.


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

Castro said:


> No way man, so many CTS-V drivers around here are younger guys, 25-30 yr old yuppies. Then again I was stuck behind an idiot on the highway this morning, driving a spotless black V... at 55mph. Older guy, I guess his mind was going.


And it could be he just wasn't in a hurry. 

When you get older you will begin to appreciate those rare times when it is actually nice not to be in a rush. -Jim


----------



## Castro (Mar 6, 2007)

Cottonfarmer said:


> And it could be he just wasn't in a hurry.
> 
> When you get older you will begin to appreciate those rare times when it is actually nice not to be in a rush. -Jim


This was in a 65, at 8am on a weekday, on a major commuter highway, with no one in front of him. But yeah I hear ya, I cruise slow in neighborhoods.


----------

